# Linksys E3200 does not print using USB port



## Dacon (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a Linksys E3200 router with a USB port on the device. I have connected an Epson Stylus Photo R380 printer directly to the port. 

I have an iMac 27” connected to it by wireless. I have a PC workstation connected to it by cable. I have 2 laptops connected by wireless.

I downloaded the Cisco Connect for the PC and 2 laptops. The PC works great due to being connected by direct cable. The 2 laptops will not recognize the printer connected to the router. 

For the laptops, I click on Add Device, Printer in your Home, USB printer (it says connect a printer to the USB port on your router), I wait while it checks for drivers, it finds the printer and when I print a test page, I get nothing but the printing error. I can connect the printer to the laptop and it prints just fine. 

Ah, it must be a network issue!

I downloaded the Ciscon Connect for Mac. Loaded it and it went through the setting up my router. Congratulations! I am now connected to the Internet. Click on Computers and devices to add the printer. Well, my options are Computer, Wireless printer (where is the USB printer option that is shown for the PC), Other wireless devices or USB storage. Well my first choice would be Wireless printer. Next screen is Connecting a wireless printer showing the network information. Click next and wait. Well, it says a wireless printer is not found. I click Finish to get back to the Computers and Devices to make another selection, as in computer. Select Connect Manually using my wireless settings. Another box saying it is connecting a device and gives the network information. Again I wait! It says device not found.

Ah, it must be a network issue!

Seriously thinking of going back to D-Link. I have been to the Grand Tech Support Wizard with no solution.:angry:


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

First lets deal with your first problem. Disconnect yourself from the wireless connection on your laptop and connect it with an Ethernet cable to the router. Try and print again.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"For the laptops, I click on Add Device, Printer in your Home, USB printer (it says connect a printer to the USB port on your router)"

That can't be what it says. It doesn't know about the router or the attached printer being connected to a usb port. I would be saying to connect your printer to the usb port assuming you understand you are connecting a LOCAL usb port for the printer.

Where did you get the idea the usb port can be used for the printer?
Cisco specifically says "shared storage" not printing.

Linksys E3200

If printing from the router it would specifically say "print server"


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

That's odd, I was thinking about that as well, then checked it in Amazon and they label it as having file and print capability.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Not the first time Amazon has screwed up on their descriptions.
Its one of the reasons you always want to go to the horses mouth [Cisco] to double check.

Appears even Cisco isn't on top of their game
From here
Linksys E3200

if you click on Use Guide you get the manual

user manual found here
http://homedownloads.cisco.com/downloads/userguide/1224666742770/Routers_EN_UG_3425-01486_WEB2.pdf

page 15 talks about adding a wireless printer not a usb printer.

But then if you go to the top of the manual it says E1200/E1500
Go figure.

If you look at the product comparison screen you will note no printing [which requires a print server not just a usb port] but "shared storage and virtual usb"

Article Viewer

Seems to me OP should get a full refund if bought from Amazon.


----------



## Dacon (Jan 5, 2012)

Did just exactly that on all laptops and the iMac. Printed just fine connected directly.


----------



## Dacon (Jan 5, 2012)

Wand3r3r,
I don't know where you got your information but here are some sections from my manual for the E3200.

P1
Home network ready
Connect computers, printers, and more to your wireless network and the Internet QoS traffic prioritization technology delivers maximum speed and performance so you can enjoy fast downloads and reliable gaming
P5
Built-in USB port
The USB port lets you add an external USB drive to your network and share files at home or over the Internet You can also connect a USB printer and share it across your network
*P15
To connect a USB printer to your network through the router’s USB port:
For E3200
Run Cisco Connect, then click Add device under Computers and devices  The Computers and other devices screen opens 
Click Printer, then click USB Printer 
Follow the on-screen instructions for connecting the printer This process may take several minutes 
Repeat Steps 1-3 on each computer you want to print from For information on installing Cisco Connect onto other computers, see “To install Cisco Connect on another computer:” on page 11 *

Now. All instructions were followed from the manual.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"I don't know where you got your information"

 did you click on the links I provided? See where they say 
homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/linksys/E3200

Cisco provided the info.

ALL the cisco links didn't list printing via usb port

I then spent the time providing two other links in cisco's site listing the information and commented on how the info didn't appear to be correct/consistant.

gee if Cisco support can't get it right, who's to blame?

In rereading your post, upon first pass it appeared to me none were printing. I took your "The PC works great due to being connected by direct cable" to either be you connected the pc to the printer by cable or by cable you got internet.

Are you saying the pc can print but the mac and two wireless laptops can't?

If this is the case see if there is a wireless isolation check box that needs to be unchecked. wireless isolation gives intenet access but not local lan access


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd figure Amazon was usually more honest than most of the shopping sites. 

I did some checking and found that Cisco had a firmware update where they added usb support. Link.

So Amazon is technically correct


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Now if Cisco would update their links and info it would be great.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

This isn't Cisco's fault, its Linksys!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Guess you didn't know Cisco bought Linksys 8 years ago
Cisco Acquires Linksys for $500M - InternetNews.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

I know, I was being sarcastic.


----------

